# Service dog hero



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Leaving Facebook... | Facebook





anyone know what type of device he was trained to use?


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

ladylaw203 said:


> Leaving Facebook... | Facebook
> 
> anyone know what type of device he was trained to use?


Hmm wonder if it was one of the able phones. Or something like this one. We will probably be getting one of those once we have Koshka more ready to train for it.


----------

